# 

## rustin

Witam.
Na YT jest dużo filmików gdzie napęd jest zamontowany od strony działki a otwiera bramę na zewnątrz . Nie mogę znaleźć takiego napędu po wpisaniu w google. Jakie napędy mają taką możliwość które można zamontować na wąskie słupki bramowe 80x80x3 ? 
Druga kwestia, będę miał dwie bramy , jedna będzie ze słupkiem narożnym a do niej przyczepiona siatka z ogrodzenia bocznego. Czy do takiego słupka da się zamontować napęd , czy do narożnego nie zmieści się ? Między dwoma bramami będzie przęsło 60cm aby można zamontować bez problemu napędy , ale co z tym narożnym ? Tam już nie ma możliwości wstawienia takiego łącznika, przęsła , jest zbyt wąsko i musi być słupek narożny i bramy jako jeden.

ps. Uprzedzam pytanie,  mogę otwierać bramę na zewnątrz , jeżeli ktoś chciałby drążyć przepisy :smile:

----------


## woan

Tak na logikę to tylko kwestia wysterowania i montażu siłownika

----------


## rustin

Uwielbiam takie odpowiedzi nie na każde pytanie i tak naprawdę nic nie wnoszace

Jesteś pewien i tak robięs czy tylko na twoją logikę tak uważasz że każdy napęd otworzy bramę na zewnątrz zamontowany od strony działki?

----------


## woan

Nie napisałeś gdzie ma być napęd.Tak więc panie mądraliński precyzuj pytania. Skoro u ciebie brama może się otwierać na ulice tak więc u ciebie może być napęd na ulicy tak można wnioskować . Podpowiem ci tylko,że napęd łamany da radę pod warunkiem,że będzie miejsce do montażu. Zwykły też da radę tylko,monter musi być ogarnięty i musi znać trochę zasadę montażu i musi ,,poprawić" producenta.

----------


## rustin

Napęd ma być zamontowany na latarni...
A gdzie ma być zamontowany, chyba jest napisane jakie słupki itd itp. 

Nie zaśmiecaj tematu. Może ktoś się wypowie kto się zna a nie ktoś komu się wydaje

----------


## rustin

Jak ktoś jest obeznany w temacie proszę napisać który napęd np z faac może otwierać na zewnątrz.
Bo skoro pisze otwierany na zewnątrz to logiczne ( widocznie nie dla wszystkich), że ma wypychac siłownik, jeżeli by był zamontowany od strony ulicy jak wyżej woan pisał to chyba by działał jak otwierany do wewnątrz bo siłowniki by ciągnęły.

I czy da się zamontować na słupku narożnym.

----------


## woan

ty ja tematu nie zaśmiecam. Odpowiadam na twoje pytanie. Jeżeli siłownika nie chcesz na ulicy bo dopiero teraz się określiłeś  , to poszukaj ,, siłowniki podziemne". Pewnie spodnie ci spadną ze względu na cenę ale masz możliwość.

----------


## rustin

Zasmiecasz bo nic nie napisałeś na temat. Mówisz, że jak od strony domu to tylko podziemny? Widać, się znasz
https://youtu.be/vTUXi8F6Mzg

Teraz pomysl przez chwilę, skoro napisałem otwierana na zewnątrz to logiczne że siłowniki maja wypychac bramę, jeżeli by było jak mówisz, czyli siłownik od strony ulicy to jakie to jest otwieranie na zewnątrz skoro oni ciągną bramę? Wtedy nie ma żadnego problemu bo by działały normalnie czyli otwierane do wewnątrz a ja pisałem ZEWNĄTRZ.

Tym wpisem kończę z tobą dyskusje bo syf tylko robisz. Nie rozumiem po co wogole piszesz nie mając zielonego pojęcia

----------


## Slawko123

> Zasmiecasz bo nic nie napisałeś na temat. Mówisz, że jak od strony domu to tylko podziemny? Widać, się znasz
> https://youtu.be/vTUXi8F6Mzg
> 
> Teraz pomysl przez chwilę, skoro napisałem otwierana na zewnątrz to logiczne że siłowniki maja wypychac bramę, jeżeli by było jak mówisz, czyli siłownik od strony ulicy to jakie to jest otwieranie na zewnątrz skoro oni ciągną bramę? Wtedy nie ma żadnego problemu bo by działały normalnie czyli otwierane do wewnątrz a ja pisałem ZEWNĄTRZ.


W zasadzie tym filmikiem dałeś sam sobie odpowiedź. Przyjrzyj się dokładnie. a napęd jakikolwiek. napęd montujesz na skrzydle a nie na słupku oraz odwracasz funkcje(zamknieta=otwarta i odwrotnie)

----------


## eliks

Kolego, otwieranie bramy na zewnątrz to tylko kwestia (w większości przypadków) zamontowania łapy siłowników. Ewentualnie coś takiego: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZhAp_aQ_QA
Ja mam od nich napęd i szczerze polecam. Można zadzwonić, spytać się, nawet napisać na Facebooku, odpiszą.

----------


## rustin

> W zasadzie tym filmikiem dałeś sam sobie odpowiedź. Przyjrzyj się dokładnie. a napęd jakikolwiek. napęd montujesz na skrzydle a nie na słupku oraz odwracasz funkcje(zamknieta=otwarta i odwrotnie)


Nie bardzo rozumiem z tym montażem, patrzę i nie mogę zobaczyć różnicy. Jaki napęd do wąskich słupków 8x8cm by się nadawał i otwierał tak?

----------


## Slawko123

np. taki https://www.eltrox.pl/zestaw-silowni...gaAuMLEALw_wcB

----------


## rustin

Można kupić jakiś do tysiąca? Dobrej firmy aby montować go na wąskie słupki i bramę otwierał na zewnątrz? Myślalem że za dwie sztuki zamieszczę się w 2 tys

----------


## sokratis

> Kolego, otwieranie bramy na zewnątrz to tylko kwestia (w większości przypadków) zamontowania łapy siłowników. Ewentualnie coś takiego: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZhAp_aQ_QA
> Ja mam od nich napęd i szczerze polecam. Można zadzwonić, spytać się, nawet napisać na Facebooku, odpiszą.


Jeśli tak to ja mogę do 2 tys polecić BFT Phobos.

----------


## CityMatic

> Można kupić jakiś do tysiąca? Dobrej firmy aby montować go na wąskie słupki i bramę otwierał na zewnątrz? Myślalem że za dwie sztuki zamieszczę się w 2 tys


????? A te siłowniki ZESTAW SIŁOWNIKÓW FAAC 414 DO BRAMY DWUSKRZYDŁOWEJ - ALFA co kolega dał link to nie poniżej 2 tyś??????????
Przecież to kpl. czy kolega nie czyta opisu?
W skład zestawu wchodzi
zestaw dwóch siłowników FAAC 414
obudowa do centrali
centrala sterująca E045
Moduł radiowy XF 868
2 x pilot XT4 SLH LR czarny
para fotokomórek XP20B D
2 x Kondensatory rozruchowe
Uchwyty i akcesoria montażowe
2 Klucze wysprzęglające
Gwarancja FAAC POLSKA

----------


## sokratis

Przepraszam, na szybko szukając to koszt trochę większy niż 2 tys zł. Mimo wszystko polecam, bo chodzi chyba też o stosunek cena/jakość. Same siłowniki są bardzo dobrze wykonane, to też o nich bardzo dobrze świadczy.

----------


## eliks

Ja nie brałem FAACa ze względu na instalację 230V. Wolałem coś o bezpiecznym prądzie, dlatego wybrałem model Elektrobimu.

----------


## rustin

> ????? A te siłowniki ZESTAW SIŁOWNIKÓW FAAC 414 DO BRAMY DWUSKRZYDŁOWEJ - ALFA co kolega dał link to nie poniżej 2 tyś??????????
> Przecież to kpl. czy kolega nie czyta opisu?
> W skład zestawu wchodzi
> zestaw dwóch siłowników FAAC 414
> obudowa do centrali
> centrala sterująca E045
> Moduł radiowy XF 868
> 2 x pilot XT4 SLH LR czarny
> para fotokomórek XP20B D
> ...


A kolega nie czyta pytania w pierwszym poście? Pytanie było o dwie bramy, chodziło mi o komplet więc na obie. To, że w zestawie są dwa siłowniki na jedną bramę dobrze wiem także dzięki za opis zestawu  :smile:

----------


## sokratis

> Ja nie brałem FAACa ze względu na instalację 230V. Wolałem coś o bezpiecznym prądzie, dlatego wybrałem model Elektrobimu.


Też zwracałem uwagę na napięcie. Napięcie 24V jest chyba wyróżnikiem dobrej jakości napędu.

----------


## yaris

> Też zwracałem uwagę na napięcie. Napięcie 24V jest chyba wyróżnikiem dobrej jakości napędu.


Też w ten sposób rozpatruję napędy. Poza tym moim zdaniem prosty montaż też świadczy o dobrej jakości. Pierwszym sprawdzianem dla napędu jest okolica 0 stopni, niestety, by sprawdzić, jak się sprawuje automatyka w takich warunkach już musimy być po zakupie. Niemniej ja też jestem posiadaczem BFT, a zima i jesień niestraszna.

----------


## greghus

> Też w ten sposób rozpatruję napędy. Poza tym moim zdaniem prosty montaż też świadczy o dobrej jakości. Pierwszym sprawdzianem dla napędu jest okolica 0 stopni, niestety, by sprawdzić, jak się sprawuje automatyka w takich warunkach już musimy być po zakupie. Niemniej ja też jestem posiadaczem BFT, a zima i jesień niestraszna.


Dodam do tego swoje 3 grosze. Moim zdaniem granica 0 stopni jest ważna, bo zmianiaja się całkowicie warunki w których siłownik pracuje. Drugą granicą jest pierwszy mroźny sezon. Tak jak w lutym temperatura przy gruncie była pewnie -20 to wtedy można przetestować sprzęt porządnie.

----------


## yaris

Najtrudniejsze to warunki śnieżycy, wtedy już mam dość odśnieżania auta by jeszcze męczyć się z bramą. No i są bramy i automaty, które tu są dają radę świetnie (może będą kiedyś takie samochody  :wink: .

----------

